# Facility vs therapy vs service dogs



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

A friend mentioned "facility dog" the other day and, while I admit I'm not well versed in the specifics, I responded that it sounded like a glorified therapy dog. This is in no way meant to downsize the importance of therapy dogs, but based in his description it sounded like a combo of a therapy and service dog. He said that facility dogs were trained to do nothing but sit and provide comfort to those with anxiety. He also said that they were allowed everywhere. I am learning about therapy dogs since Dakota will become one. And I learned a little about service dogs through this forum as well as through a prior question I posted. But I've never heard of a facility dog. Thoughts?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Kaiser2012 said:


> A friend mentioned "facility dog" the other day ... but based in his description it sounded like a combo of a therapy and service dog. ... He also said that they were allowed everywhere ... .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



What is referred to as a "Facility Dog" is a type of Therapy Dog that is owned and/or used inside of a particular individual facility (group home, nursing home, business) and handled by a member of that facility. Easy way to think of it is that a typical Therapy Dog goes off to visit with their handler while a Facility (Therapy) Dog has people come to them.

As to "that they were allowed everywhere" that is not 100% accurate. I believe there is only one state where a Facility Dog is allowed to go onto public transport with the handler. This is where the dog lives off site and is taken to the facility for the day. I'll have to check up on this. This state (or states) that allows these dogs on public transport is addressed under the individual state law and not any federal laws. 

And of course any type of Therapy Dog is not the same as an Assistance / Service Dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

"A child taking the witness stand in a criminal court case, facing the accused and giving testimony about their sexual or physical abuse is an intimidating and vulnerable experience."

"The 19th Judicial District will be getting a new resource to help ease child victims as well as victims of violent crimes."

http://www.theleafchronicle.com/art...torney-s-Office-get-facility-dog-help-victims




"In an educational setting, a Facility Dog helps engage students in schools and special education classes.

In a health care environment, activities such as grooming, feeding and playing fetch with a Facility Dog can aid patients in medical rehabilitation and psychiatric programs."

Facility Dogs - Canine Companions for Independence


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

A facility dog is a graduate from an assistance dog organization that is accredited by Assistance dogs International. The dogs are professionally trained and are placed at around two years of age with a professional (special education teacher, occupational therapist, victim advocate, and so on) in order to work with that person's clients or patients. Facility dogs meet the training standards outlined by Assistance dogs International at Assistance Dogs International : Facility Dogs. While these graduate dogs have passed the same public access test as guide dogs and service dogs, they do not have public access, as they are not service dogs assisting a disabled person.


----------

